# Control electronico de giro motor ac



## enserza (May 13, 2007)

Buen Dia amigos necesito ayuda, un circuito electronico con el cual pueda invertir el giro de un motor de pequeña potencia 1/2hp ,220Vac,60Hz.
Saludos Cordiales


----------



## ironw0 (Jun 6, 2007)

monofasico o trifasico


----------



## Edgar piragauta (Jun 6, 2007)

Un saludo amigos del foro, hace poco estube trabajando con un motor parecido del tipo AC3, con motoreducción, de 1/2HP,  habia hecho el control e inversion de giro ya que el motor posee un bobinado de arranque y otro segun el sentido del giro, esto me facilito el control de giro empleando tre reles (30A), 1 de 5 pines y 2 de 8 pines. 

Sin embargo han surgidos problemas con el microcontrolador, igualmente con los reles de tal manera que si es posible desde mi punto de vista, no intentes con este tipo de elementos para controlar el motor y  mas aun si el motor experimenta un momento alto.


----------

